# Muzzleloading bullets $5



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I have 9 Hornady .50 cal FPB bullets left from trying out a few different options in my gun. They are 300 gr. conicals. $5 to whoever can pick them up use them or at least test them out. Pick up in either northern or southern utah county.


----------

